# Semaphore to Satellite - A Story of Cdn Mil Comms 1903-2013



## V_I_Lenin (27 Jan 2014)

Website says that the first copies went out when the Colonel-in-Chief was visiting Kingston in October. Supposedly copies can be had from the C&E Museum....just curious if any of my fellow Jimmies have had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jan 2014)

I've seen one at a unit mess in Toronto, its a massive book. Definitely looks like its worth the price (I think its $50 or $60). Probably going to pick one up at the museum soon.


----------

